# Grice pipe puller



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Got one here about 4 months ago and got to use it yesterday for the first time.
Dug the line at the meter and cut it, found the line under the house and cut it. Inserted the cable with the cutter head and fished it through. Attached the poly pipe, connected it to the truck. Man was I excited! Could hardly wait to start pulling. Went back to double check everything was right. Perfect. Start pulling and the guy under the house was feeding the new polly as we pulled. Got about 20' on a 100' run when the truck would not move. My van weighs about 10,000 lbs. Started spinning the tires so I stopped. Look under the house and the guy said everything was ok. So I went out and pulled some more. Then it started to go so I am thinking it has to be the roots because there was a massive tree between the house and the meter. We were pulling about 15' per pull so every time we went 15' I would tell the guy under the house we were re setting, is everything ok? Yes he said, everything is fine. Then I would tell him we are ready to pull again. Made the second 15' pull and again backed up to re set and again I ask the guy under the house if everything went ok, again he said yes. So we repeat this 5x which is 75 feet. About the end of the 5th pull the cutter head popped out with NO PIPE!!!
I went under the house and asked the guy if the pipe was going every time we pulled and he said yes. I look and behind him was a ton of pipe left on the ground. I said if the pipe came out every time we pulled then there should only be 25' left on the roll, but to me it looks like a lot more. We cut the pipe and bring it out and measure it. 80' was still on the roll!!!
Friggin idiot still swears the pipe was being drawn out every time we pulled. I was so friggin pissed I actually started throwing up. We went back today and dug the line up just outside the house, cut out a chunk and re inserted the cable. Thank goodness it went through. This time it went off without a hitch like it was supposed to. My theory is as the pipe went in the first 15' he let it get snagged on the cinder block which pulled it off the cutter head. What a night mare. I think I got the kinks worked out though. For now on I will dig up outside the house instead of trying to pull it through the foundation. 

Anyone use this yet and have any tips?

http://www.griceindustries.com/about.html


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I d fire that "helper" for not being on the ball.. I use the back hoe for controled pull


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

If he is new to this method than he should get a mulligan. Learn from your mistakes and become a plumber.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I put the shovel in his hand and said dig. When It was done, I made him back fill all the mud. Next time he will want to do it the easy way


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Bill said:


> Got one here about 4 months ago and got to use it yesterday for the first time.
> Dug the line at the meter and cut it, found the line under the house and cut it. Inserted the cable with the cutter head and fished it through. Attached the poly pipe, connected it to the truck. Man was I excited! Could hardly wait to start pulling. Went back to double check everything was right. Perfect. Start pulling and the guy under the house was feeding the new polly as we pulled. Got about 20' on a 100' run when the truck would not move. My van weighs about 10,000 lbs. Started spinning the tires so I stopped. Look under the house and the guy said everything was ok. So I went out and pulled some more. Then it started to go so I am thinking it has to be the roots because there was a massive tree between the house and the meter. We were pulling about 15' per pull so every time we went 15' I would tell the guy under the house we were re setting, is everything ok? Yes he said, everything is fine. Then I would tell him we are ready to pull again. Made the second 15' pull and again backed up to re set and again I ask the guy under the house if everything went ok, again he said yes. So we repeat this 5x which is 75 feet. About the end of the 5th pull the cutter head popped out with NO PIPE!!!
> I went under the house and asked the guy if the pipe was going every time we pulled and he said yes. I look and behind him was a ton of pipe left on the ground. I said if the pipe came out every time we pulled then there should only be 25' left on the roll, but to me it looks like a lot more. We cut the pipe and bring it out and measure it. 80' was still on the roll!!!
> Friggin idiot still swears the pipe was being drawn out every time we pulled. I was so friggin pissed I actually started throwing up. We went back today and dug the line up just outside the house, cut out a chunk and re inserted the cable. Thank goodness it went through. This time it went off without a hitch like it was supposed to. My theory is as the pipe went in the first 15' he let it get snagged on the cinder block which pulled it off the cutter head. What a night mare. I think I got the kinks worked out though. For now on I will dig up outside the house instead of trying to pull it through the foundation.
> ...


I can't believe you got that upset to get sick ... If that was the case I would puke 20 times a day


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

What was the pipe being replaced made of? A van or truck etc. can not get even force on the line being pulled out, so that system can only work on real easy jobs. Switch to an excavator and the arm action will make it easier. And yes concrete or cinder block needs to be enlarged. Guys always say it's feeding and they are just watching the cable not the new pipe. Dish soap is a wonderful tool to ease friction when trying to pipe bust water services.


----------

